# L3 Chinese Nymph Feeding Q!



## AllyGrace (Apr 20, 2021)

Hello fellow mantis lovers!!  

We had a cpl molts last night in two of my Tenodera Sinensis! Super exciting, as I was not expecting them to molt. They have been taking food, so I was not expecting a molt today! 
 

question tho! They are now at an L3. I have a large amount of fruit flies (one large culture, two smaller &amp; 5 total Chinese mantis, one rhombodera megaera). I have switched to house flies for the L3 Rhombodera Megaera (who should molt within the next week), but my question is, now that the Chinese Mantis are L3, they seem large enough for the house flies. But I have read to continue to feed fruit flies through L3? Should I switch them to the larger prey items at this stage??

They have not been handled yet, as they just molted yesterday. If feeding fruit flies, how much is a good feeding amount? Same question for house flies. Should I even give them house flies yet?? 
 

Another interesting note- I had released the rest of the Chinese mantis nymphs that hatched from the Ooth into the garden. I have been keeping track of a couple but I don’t think they have even molted once yet?! They hatched on 3/28/21. Is it normal for mantis in the wild to take longer to get to molt?? 
 

Thanks for any input guys!! Have an awesome day!!

sorry the pics aren’t great- I didn’t want to disturb them!!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 20, 2021)

The weather may be a little cold for them still and they may not find enough food outside whereas you are feeding yours. I would go with house flies as

the fruit flies really are not enough to satisfy them. Where are you located?


----------



## AllyGrace (Apr 21, 2021)

@hibiscusmile thank you for the reply! I figure as much but just thought I would double check. It’s nice to have this forum around for answers to certain questions!! 
 

I am located on the California central coast- in Monterey. We’ve had weather in the high 50’s to the low 70’s. I was concerned about it being a bit too cold out, but I made sure to release them after the temps were above 55 on avg. I figured it had something to do with the fact that my mantis are inside and being fed consistently. 
 

I can tell that they’ve eaten as their abdomens are dark and look relatively full (the ones I can still find). I just thought it was interesting that I’ve had two molts in some of the nymphs from the same Ooth, and not even one in the outside group!!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 21, 2021)

Wow, like I said maybe food is scares.  did I spell that right? anyway, w had 6 inches of snow last night and still snowing now. Never have I seen

it snow this late in April!


----------



## Introvertebrate (Apr 22, 2021)

hibiscusmile said:


> Wow, like I said maybe food is scares.  did I spell that right? anyway, w had 6 inches of snow last night and still snowing now. Never have I seen
> 
> it snow this late in April!


It’s Ohio Rebecca.  You never know.


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Apr 22, 2021)

hibiscusmile said:


> Wow, like I said maybe food is scares.  did I spell that right? anyway, w had 6 inches of snow last night and still snowing now. Never have I seen
> 
> it snow this late in April!


Lucky you guys even have snow. We have the occasional shower and maybe a night below 50° here in Cali.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Apr 23, 2021)

MrGhostMantis said:


> Lucky you guys even have snow. We have the occasional shower and maybe a night below 50° here in Cali.


Snow is not fun. Lol.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 25, 2021)

I love it, if I loved it anymore you wouldn't believe me. Watching it fall in big clumps or blowing down in a storm, it's all good with me. Cod not live in Calif for that reason and many more.


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Apr 25, 2021)

I have to take an hour drive just to see it pre-fallen. You guys are lucky.


----------



## Introvertebrate (Apr 26, 2021)

hibiscusmile said:


> ...............Cod not live in Calif for that reason and many more.


You should at least visit Rebecca.  It’s gorgeous out there.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 29, 2021)

I'm sure it is, but not for me. Dad was birthed there. But I am not a traveler.


----------

